# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Segel gefunden, 07.07.2016, Kreis Steinburg

## Rednaxela

Ich habe heute ein Segel im Bag gefunden. Lag auf einem Surferparkplatz im Kreis Steinburg. Wer es vermisst, kann mich anschreiben.

erledigt! Das Segel hat seinen Eigentmer gefunden.

----------


## Surf Maniac

Danke dir!

----------

